
Auto-Install OpenBSD on QEMU - skreutz
https://www.skreutz.com/posts/autoinstall-openbsd-on-qemu/
======
skreutz
Hello!

I just started blogging and would like to share my second post: how to perform
an unattended installation (or upgrade) of OpenBSD on QEMU. This post includes
a complete POSIX shell script.

